# White Smoke is it the PCV?



## smokeykurt (May 23, 2019)

Not to be a downer, and full disclosure, I'm only recently acquainted with the Cruze, but that sounds a heck of a lot like a blown head gasket. Are you getting any codes? What temp is the coolant at? If you have coolant coming out from the pressure relief hose, that indicates it is overheating or possibly overfilled when adding coolant. I might be misunderstanding however.

Regarding white smoke in an instance of a blown head gasket, I blew a head gasket in a Suzuki Forenza and it only had large amounts (plumes, if you will) of white smoke after running for a period of time. I'm assuming it took the gasket to get hot and swell before coolant was leaking into the combustion chamber. I didn't get codes at first..took a bit, but when I did it was misfires from multiple cylinders.

Is the smoke white or somewhat blueish? White smoke would be burning coolant or water (start looking towards your heating and cooling end), excessive gas/fuel from fuel delivery system could also cause white smoke. Blue smoke would more likely be burning oil (clogged PCV valve, worn valve guides, blow-by etc.).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hows the throttle body air tube look? That may be a telltale - if there's tons of oil all in it, it may be a failed turbo or PCV issue.


----------



## Kp7899 (Aug 17, 2019)

Pcv tube, intake manifold, camshaft cover. All part of pcv valve. I suggest buy all new. oem gm parts. It'll fix the problem. As far as coolant, you'll address that as you go. Had the same problem recently. Not anymore. Car runs perfect now. You'll find leaks as you go like turbo inlet gaskets and things like that. The cruze requires attention constantly.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

excessive gas is black smoke. not white
oil is blue
water is white.


----------



## Kp7899 (Aug 17, 2019)

I'm just saying. Had that problem. After replacing parts i didn't need trying to find the problem, it was pcv.


----------

